# Statsmachine



## jimmythesaint (May 9, 2007)

Hi

Check out this site that we have made it allows you to store your golf stats but not have to fill in any forms. We belive that these stats can really help you work out how to reduce your handicap and have a bit of fun while analysing your game.

Once there are enough members you can compare your stats with other golfers using almost any criteria ( handicap, age, ball used, club maunfacturer etc ). The stats offered are the same as you get on tour - and there are more comming out. 

We are trying to get it tested to see if people like it and it works properly. We need about people to test with and membership will not be charged for in the future. So have a go and let me know what you think ! 

index.htm

J


----------

